# Error start network

## Oschtan

After reboot:

```

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Stopping netplug on eth0 ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

Error talking to the kernel

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   Starting netplug on eth0 ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

 * Error: net.eth0 has not started 
```

Over time - networking started

Idea?

----------

## charles17

Are you at all having eth0 or does it get renamed by udev rules?

You could simply test with  ls -al /sys/class/net/

----------

## Oschtan

I have two network interfaces. Both run with an error at system start

net.eth0 and net.enp1s6

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 янв 19  2017 enp1s6 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:06.0/net/enp1s6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 янв 19  2017 eth0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/net/eth0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 янв 19  2017 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo 
```

lspci

```

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet (rev a2)

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev 10) 
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_eth0="netplugd"

config_eth0="XX.XX.XX.XX netmask 255.255.255.240 brd XX.XX.XX.XX" <== secret

routes_eth0="default gw XX.XX.XX.XX"

dns_servers_eth0="193.238.131.93 193.238.131.65"

dns_search_eth0="academ.org"

dns_domain_eth0="academ.org"

modules_enp1s6="netplug"

config_enp1s6="192.168.50.1 netmask 255.255.255.252"

routes_enp1s6="default via 192.168.50.1" 
```

The problem is probably in the course of the year there, and only at rare reboot. Before that 9 years without any problems

----------

## hujuice

Same here, on multiple machines.

It should depend on me (some kernel module that I miss, or so). But I really don't know where to search for.

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Oschtan,

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet (rev a2) 
```

That needs the 

```
  │ │    [*]   NVIDIA devices                                 │ │  

  │ │    < >     nForce Ethernet support (NEW) 
```

The kernel symbol is CONFIG_FORCEDETH.

I suspect that its already there as the kernel can see 

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 янв 19  2017 eth0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/net/eth0 
```

Do you have the net.eth0 -> net.lo symbolic link in /etc/init.d/ ?

----------

## guitou

Hi.

Just in case, is it possible you simply made a typo?

```

modules_eth0="netplugd" 

modules_enp1s6="netplug" 

```

++

Gi)

----------

## hujuice

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet (rev a2) 
> ```
> ...

 

Not for me.

I've:

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 09)
```

The card can work with the r8169 kernel module as driver, but many people tell about oddities, so there's a manufacturer provided module net-misc/r8168.

I cannot appreciate differences.

 *guitou wrote:*   

> Just in case, is it possible you simply made a typo?

 

Really no. My configuration is very very simple, now:

```
modules_eth0="dhcpcd"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="--noipv4ll"
```

I've the same card in all my four home computer, and everywhere I've the same message when I stop the service, not when I start it (the symlink to net.lo is there).

I don't have the same if I configure the network manually (ip addr... ip link.. or ifconfig... or dhcpcd....), so the issue is related to the openrc service.

Obviously, there's always my hand in the kernel configurations, so I suppose that I systematically miss something.

The message is still there.

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hujuice,

Thats a different card with a different problem.  You may be missing a firmware patch.  Look in dmesg for firmware loading issues if you use the kernel r8169 driver.

If you use out of kernel drivers, you get to keep all the pieces.

We see from Oschtans post 

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 янв 19  2017 enp1s6 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:06.0/net/enp1s6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 янв 19  2017 eth0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/net/eth0 
```

and 

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet (rev a2)

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)
```

by matching the PCI addresses that eth0 is 0000:00:0a.0.

I notice now that there is a mix of kernel assigned interface names and udev names.  That's probably a bad thing.

We would need to see dmesg to know.

----------

## hujuice

It looks all right, NeddySeagoon.

Yes, my card is different, I don't have any firmware related message. Note that I have the same card on four computers and I tried the net-misc/r8168 only in one of them, but the error is present everywhere.

Yes, I renamed the card via udev, nothing more than this: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Networking/Advanced#Network_interface_naming

My complete dmesg is here: http://pastebin.com/P7DdKh4n

HUjuice

----------

